# My little Granddaughter



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Roxy is on TV with her Dad. She is such a little cutie. :tender:

6/16/10: Roz Weston Father's Day - ET Canada - Video - GlobalTV.com - Official Site of Global Television


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Would love to see it, but it says it's not currently available.

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry. The site says it's not available.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! maybe it isn't available in the US  It is working for me. Sorry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's so cute and a nice keepsake. I didn't realize that he was your son-in-law, i didn't recognize him in your post when Roxy was born. Of course all eyes were on the baby. I was just commenting to my sister the other day when we were watching him on ET, that I thought he was relaxed and well spoken...actually I didn't remember his name, but he's a familar face for sure. But I'll remember it now.
The baby is so sweet.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:awww I see a baby in a pink hat and blanket, that must be your granddaughter:wub: I can only see part of the daddy, most is blocked. Congrats grandma


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Maglily said:


> That's so cute and a nice keepsake. I didn't realize that he was your son-in-law, i didn't recognize him in your post when Roxy was born. Of course all eyes were on the baby. I was just commenting to my sister the other day when we were watching him on ET, that I thought he was relaxed and well spoken...actually I didn't remember his name, but he's a familar face for sure. But I'll remember it now.
> The baby is so sweet.:wub:


Oh nice someone can see it, I guess it must just be unavailable in the U.S.

It is lovely to have  

He is also on the radio in the morning, Kiss fm, the Roz and Mocha show.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:awww I see a baby in a pink hat and blanket, that must be your granddaughter:wub: I can only see part of the daddy, most is blocked. Congrats grandma


Thanks Paula. Here is a pic my daughter took recently of them, given you can't see the video. Thanks for looking and commenting


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a wonderful picture, your grandaughter is beautiful I can't stop looking at her eyes:wub: her daddy is very handsome


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

GORGEOUS eyes!!! She is so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> what a wonderful picture, your grandaughter is beautiful I can't stop looking at her eyes:wub: her daddy is very handsome


I love her eyes, I think they are just like my daughters. Although I think they will end up the colour of her Daddy's. She is a huge smiler. Not yet 6 months. :crying:she lives a plane ride away 

Her Daddy is a great cook too. Doesn't get better than that


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> GORGEOUS eyes!!! She is so beautiful, congrats!


Thanks Lisa, being a Grandma is fun :chili:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Maureen, she is sooo beautiful and adorable:wub: Looks like she can do commercials, that's how gorgeous!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

puppy lover said:


> Maureen, she is sooo beautiful and adorable:wub: Looks like she can do commercials, that's how gorgeous!


Hi Sunnie, good to see you  

Funnily enough she is going to be a baby model for a baby clothing company


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Thanks Paula. Here is a pic my daughter took recently of them, given you can't see the video. Thanks for looking and commenting


:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH I LOVE this picture..what a precious baby:wub: oh my, time does fly. I remember when you shared her pic when she was newly born...!!!!! you must be one proud grandma :wub::wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* Could there be anything more perfect? :tender:

But I'm thinking it's just not right to have so much beauty all in one family.


----------

